# Black machine 8



## Maniacal (Sep 8, 2007)

Just been to Dougs (Black Machine) house to give him my 8 string so he can fit the new pickups on arrival.
While I was there I tried his mega nice fanned 8 string. Insane. SOOOOOOOOOOO nice to play. Haussel pickups which just sound amazing. All through a Deizel head which is the best valve amp in the universe. Lots of full stops. One more full stop. 

You really do get more than you pay for with Black Machine guitars. So for all of you people put off by the price, dont be. Just save up for as long as it takes and get one.  


Full Stop. 

Hawk Impression.


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Sep 8, 2007)

By the time I save enough money to buy a Blackmachine, all guitars will be holographically projected and/or made of an exotic carbon fiber/ceramic/extruded unobtanium mix.

Which sucks. Because a Blackmachine is just about the only guitar I'd buy and keep stock.


----------



## sakeido (Sep 8, 2007)

Did you see the prototype 6 string? That is all I really want to know about, since you can't order a custom from him right now


----------



## Maniacal (Sep 20, 2007)

sakeido said:


> Did you see the prototype 6 string? That is all I really want to know about, since you can't order a custom from him right now



No I didn't see the prototype 6 string. I did ask him about them though and they are on their way.


"Hello Chicken boy"

"HELLO"


----------



## sonofabias (Sep 20, 2007)

That! I'd like to see and hopefully a seven as well.


----------



## Variant (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## yevetz (Sep 26, 2007)

Variant said:


>


----------



## Leon (Sep 26, 2007)

Variant said:


>



+many


Mantis Style!!


----------



## Maniacal (Sep 27, 2007)

You are right, pics are needed. 
I am going to pick up my 8 string when the pickups are done which is 4 weeks away. 
I will take some pics of any prototypes Doug has laying around and put them on here.


----------



## DaveCarter (Oct 26, 2007)

how much does a black machine 8-string set you back these days?


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Oct 26, 2007)

> I will take some pics of any prototypes Doug has laying around and put them on here.



Im not sure hes really going to like the idea of people taking pics of his prototypes and pasteing them on the net, I know I would be a bit pissed

but if hes cool with it that would be great to see


----------



## Pauly (Oct 26, 2007)

chavhunter said:


> how much does a black machine 8-string set you back these days?



The fanned fret I saw was like £5000 but it had a lot of super-high end bits and pieces which knocked the price right up. I'd guess probably 2-3K for a less fancy 8.


----------



## DaveCarter (Oct 26, 2007)

ouch! but still worth every penny....


----------



## Maniacal (Oct 26, 2007)

I doubt you will get an 8 string from BM now. 
Hes extremely busy. 

And regarding the pics. Im going to get my 8 next Sunday with any luck so I will ask him if hes cool with me taking some pics of any new stuff he has laying about. 

Cant wait to get my 8 back,I have spent 12 grand on studio gear and had no 8 string to record. 

mmm Duende.........mmmmmmmmmm


PUNCH ZONE 4000


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 11, 2007)

So I got my Black Machine back today  
IVE ONLY BEEN WAITING 18 MONTHS!!
5 stars for a speedy service.  


Also got to see the new 884 model, amazing.

These things sound amazing, 30000 billion times better than the old EMG's. 

I will post some sound clips in a couple of weeks and pics will be up as soon as my gf emails them to me. 

Jon


----------



## Shawn (Nov 11, 2007)

Variant said:


>


----------



## Apophis (Nov 12, 2007)

Pics........................................... Pics...........................................


----------



## FortePenance (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm so horny, satisfy me with blackmachine djentyness.


----------



## darren (Nov 12, 2007)

They may be expensive if you live in the UK, but they're even TWICE as expensive for those of us on the other side of the Atlantic.


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 12, 2007)

Ok well as I can see so many horny men wanting BM pics I will go take some right now and upload them

should have them up in an hour

Obviously, the only difference is the pickups so dont get too excited


Jon

And here she is...
 
Please excuse the bad quality pics I couldnt use a flash on the body as it was too reflective.







Here you can see where Doug filled in the body after removing the EMG pickup






Here is a closer view of the pickups






And here are the old pickups that I am selling  







Having messed around with this through my Pod I must say these pickups sound extremely good and are amazingly well made. I can now see why these things set me back $700!!!!!!

Even though it seems like I have been waiting forever, the wait has certainly been worth it. They look and sound great and I cant wait to get my shit nailed for recording. 


Jon


----------



## BrianCarroll (Nov 12, 2007)

I HATE YOU !!!

LOL
Seriously, awesome axe !


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 12, 2007)

Is that the orignal 884 from last years London Guitar Show? If it is, it's the one I played. It sounded phenomional with the EMG's, so if those pickups are better it must be absolutely awesome now.


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 19, 2007)

Yes its the one from last years guitar show. 
The EMG pickups are fine with a Deizel amp but with line 6 they sound rubbish. 
It sounds far too fuzzy, I dont like EMG pickups anyway. 

In a couple of weeks I will hopefully be making a myspace and adding some music played on the BM.

Jon


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 19, 2007)

BrianCarroll said:


> I HATE YOU !!!
> 
> LOL
> Seriously, awesome axe !



+1


----------



## philkilla (Nov 21, 2007)

That guitar looks insane. Hope it sounds doubly as nasty...


----------

